# QotD: "noise gate" trivia



## STEVETERRY (Jun 4, 2009)

[See the recently created glossary entry, noise gate.]

And for extra trivia credits, what was the name of the first professional noise-gate manufacturer in the late 60's and what was the name of their device?


----------



## ship (Jun 4, 2009)

Heatmaster 1.5Kw heat gun. Absolutely perfect white noise broadcaster in not hearing nuttin if it's on or somewhere in the path between you and someone speaking anywhere in the area.

Urr not correct, can you explain a bit further the Q?


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jun 4, 2009)

ship said:


> Heatmaster 1.5Kw heat gun. Absolutely perfect white noise broadcaster in not hearing nuttin if it's on or somewhere in the path between you and someone speaking anywhere in the area.
> 
> Urr not correct, can you explain a bit further the Q?



err....not correct.

Clarification: 

The noise gate was an effective and magic sound/recording tool introduced by a single manufacturer, with a trade name attached to the product. The time was circa 1969. Who was the manufacturer and what was the device called?

See the Glossary definition of Noise Gate to get a good view of the magic in operation.

If you heard the demo tape from the manufacturer in question, you would ask how we did without this magic device in the past.


ST


----------



## ship (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah... in not checking the links, the Walkman headphones. 

Joke I hope understood in good question and looking for the answer.


----------



## TheatreImage (Jun 5, 2009)

I am going to guess Allison Research - Kepex. Designed by Paul Buff


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jun 5, 2009)

TheatreImage said:


> I am going to guess Allison Research - Kepex. Designed by Paul Buff



You win the prize!

ST


----------



## TheatreImage (Jun 5, 2009)

That was a tough one! Great trivia question!!!


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jun 5, 2009)

TheatreImage said:


> That was a tough one! Great trivia question!!!



Tell us how you found the answer. I thought for sure that it was a safe bet that it would remain a secret!

ST


----------



## TheatreImage (Jun 8, 2009)

STEVETERRY said:


> Tell us how you found the answer. I thought for sure that it was a safe bet that it would remain a secret!
> 
> ST



I started with the equipment I have used in the past and went and looked at the company history of the old ones like Drawmer and Ashly, they are old but not old enough. I was also thinking Universal Audio and Urei but they were more into compressers. Then I remembered a vintage piece of gear I used in a recording studio, Valley People Kepex II/Gain Brain. Tracked that back thru history and forward thru history, lots of changing hands from company to company. Probably changed companies about 4 or 5 times, that was the tough part. Viola, Allison Research Kepex used in late 60s radio. I love our history in this business!!

Also on a side note Ashly has some really cool photos from back in the day on there web site, check it out for a little history lesson

Ashly Audio Historic Parade - our back pages


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jun 8, 2009)

TheatreImage said:


> I started with the equipment I have used in the past and went and looked at the company history of the old ones like Drawmer and Ashly, they are old but not old enough. I was also thinking Universal Audio and Urei but they were more into compressers. Then I remembered a vintage piece of gear I used in a recording studio, Valley People Kepex II/Gain Brain. Tracked that back thru history and forward thru history, lots of changing hands from company to company. Probably changed companies about 4 or 5 times, that was the tough part. Viola, Allison Research Kepex used in late 60s radio. I love our history in this business!!
> 
> Also on a side note Ashly has some really cool photos from back in the day on there web site, check it out for a little history lesson
> 
> Ashly Audio Historic Parade - our back pages



That's a pretty cool site.

ST


----------

